# omondo und php



## JCrypter (19. Jan 2007)

Hi,

ich hab omondo und phpeclipse installiert und wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist, mit omondo auch php klassen generieren zu lassen.

Hat ishc schonmal jemand damit beschäftigt oder hat quellen dazu?

Danke für eure Mühe!
Crypi


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2007)

Denke nicht das es sowas gibt.
Du brauchst dafür ein Mapping vom EMF Model auf PHP und ich wäre doch sehr überrascht wenn sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht hat.


----------



## JCrypter (19. Jan 2007)

kennst du ein vergleichbares werkzeug, unabhängig von eclipse, dass das leisten könnte? also aus einem uml heraus php zu erzeugen? wichtig ist dabei, dass ich selbst vorgeben können muss wie die klassen erzeugt werden, also welches template oder so zugrunde liegt. da hab ich bis jetzt nichts gefunden.

Crypi


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2007)

Wenn ich das Vorgehen von eUML richtig im Kopf habe(teilt sich die Codebasis mit Omondo) dann wird das EMF-Geschäftsmodel (UML2 Projekt von Eclipse) auf ein .genmodel gemappt das dann mittels des EMF Generators und JET(Java Emitter Templates) den Code erzeugt. 
Da du eh eigene Templates anlegen willst, sollte es theoretisch Möglich sein ein eigenes JET Template für diesen Vorgang zu verwenden.
Wie das genau zu tun ist kann ich dir nicht beantworten da mir zu diesem hochgradig komplexen Vorgang Hintergrundwissen fehlt


----------



## JCrypter (19. Jan 2007)

ok... 

hmm ich glaub ich überleg mir das nochmal. 

wenn jemadn noch eine idee wegen omondo hat bin ich jederzeit aufnahme bereit 

Danke für deine Hilfe!

Crypi


----------

